
Show HN: FareBot, read NFC public transit cards (Clipper/ORCA) on Android - EricButler
http://codebutler.github.io/farebot/
======
EricButler
Hi HN! I'm the developer of FareBot, a free/open-source app that reads balance
and other information from contactless transit cards using NFC.

Supported cards include:

\- ORCA - Seattle, WA, USA 🇺🇸

\- Clipper - San Francisco, CA, USA 🇺🇸

\- Suica, ICOCA, PASMO, Edy - Japan 🇯🇵

\- Matkakortti, HSL - Finland 🇫🇮

\- Octopus - Hong Kong 🇭🇰

\- Opal - Sydney, NSW, Australia 🇦🇺

\- Myki - Melbourne, VIC, Australia 🇦🇺

\- NETS FlashPay - Singapore 🇸🇬

\- EZ-Link - Singapore 🇸🇬

Download:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codebutler...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codebutler.farebot)

Source code:
[https://github.com/codebutler/farebot](https://github.com/codebutler/farebot)

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
makeramen
And newly rewritten in Kotlin!

